# Don't women realize men miss the  pretty Dresses, Slips and Nighties women use to wear



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 5, 2017)

Why are women so silly about this and wear our manly Pjs ?  I mean don't these look pretty and comfy ?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 5, 2017)

Nope. They tend to twist up all around you and you spend half the night yanking them back to where they belong. I`ll take my tank tops and shorts any day. Haven`t heard any complaints yet.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2017)

I know just how you feel Sonny. Same way I'd rather see this-





Than this-


----------



## nvtribefan (Sep 5, 2017)

Don't  men realize women don't care?


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't wear manly pjs.  Mine are nightgowns but cotton ones usually, a few nylon ones, too.  I don't have any lingerie, though.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't like tops much longer than my waist for sleeping, so tank tops/short p.j. bottoms are the way to go for me.  Everything else wads up on me, most uncomfortable.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 5, 2017)

Katybug said:


> I don't like tops much longer than my waist for sleeping, so tank tops/short p.j. bottoms are the way to go for me.  Everything else wads up on me, most uncomfortable.


good idea, mine are always wadding up on me.


----------



## jujube (Sep 5, 2017)

I had a wedding trousseau of those fancy nylon nightgowns that had two layers, the opaque inner layer and the sheer outer layer.  During the night, one layer would twist in one direction and the other layer would twist in the opposite direction.  I'd end up with the whole thing wrapped around my upper body like a boa constrictor and the worst part is that I wouldn't have any fun getting that way - lol.  It didn't take long for the fancy nightgowns to end up in the bottom drawer of the bureau and the good old cotton gowns showed up.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't give a rat's patootie WHAT men like.... I wear what makes ME comfortable.. If they like those silly things.. let them wear them.


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 5, 2017)

Katybug said:


> I don't like tops much longer than my waist for sleeping, so tank tops/short p.j. bottoms are the way to go for me.  Everything else wads up on me, most uncomfortable.



You ladies are so silly Just buy some cute babydoll nighties Guys love them and they are super comfy


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 5, 2017)

I think you`re living in a bygone era,Sonny.....


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 5, 2017)

Lolly said:


> I don't give a rat's patootie WHAT men like.... I wear what makes ME comfortable.. If they like those silly things.. let them wear them.



Oh come on you cant expect men to wear silly frilly womens clothing !  Do you have any idea how foolish and weak we look and feel in silky things with lace ?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 5, 2017)

Katybug said:


> I don't like tops much longer than my waist for sleeping, so tank tops/short p.j. bottoms are the way to go for me.  Everything else wads up on me, most uncomfortable.



That`s what I`m sayin`!


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 5, 2017)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I think you`re living in a bygone era,Sonny.....



Well I thought maybe i would remind you gals and inspire you to pull out some of those cute nighties and see what your husband does


----------



## Lolly (Sep 5, 2017)

Sonnydi55 said:


> Well I thought maybe i would remind you gals and inspire you to pull out some of those cute nighties and see what your husband does



Good grief... WHY???


----------



## chic (Sep 6, 2017)

Yeah, and in those days men worked, provided and paid for all those silky nightie nights, gave the wifey cars, allowances, jewelry, clothes and whatever while she cooked, cleaned, raised the kids and went shopping for those things. Now women have to do all that for themselves so why not be comfortable wearing what feels best?

This is so sexist.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 6, 2017)

Sonnydi55 said:


> Why are women so silly about this and wear our manly Pjs ?  I mean don't these look pretty and comfy ?
> 
> View attachment 41738



Women used to be sexy , decent and elegant at the same time....:wave:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2017)

Vega_Lyra said:


> Women used to be sexy , decent and elegant at the same time....:wave:



We still are, but on our own terms. Why on earth should we be uncomfortable just to please someone else? I often wear raw silk pajamas, sometimes patterned, sometimes plain. As I recall, the stunning, sexy Lauren Bacall favoured them also.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 6, 2017)

Sonnydi55 said:


> Oh come on you cant expect men to wear silly frilly womens clothing !  Do you have any idea how foolish and weak we look and feel in silky things with lace ?



And why would women want to look foolish and weak? We've spent decades reclaiming our strength and gravitas. 

Perhaps when men start wearing elegant smoking jackets in the evenings and supplying their wives with a generous clothing allowance?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2017)

Sonnydi55 said:


> Oh come on you cant expect men to wear silly frilly womens clothing !  Do you have any idea how foolish and weak we look and feel in silky things with lace ?



Why are you inferring that women are silly, foolish, and weak?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> And why would women want to look foolish and weak? We've spent decades reclaiming our strength and gravitas.
> 
> Perhaps when men start wearing elegant smoking jackets in the evenings and supplying their wives with a generous clothing allowance?


I love smoking jackets. Very expensive though.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2017)

How bout if I sleep nekked!  hahahahahahaha!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2017)

Sonnydi55 said:


> Well I thought maybe i would remind you gals and inspire you to pull out some of those cute nighties and see what your husband does




Good grief, ...sorry, but is your only reading material a 1950's department store Catalogue?


My husband would think I'd gone mad if I started dressing in the nightwear his mother once  wore... or in fact wearing any clothing at all... I know he prefers me unwrapped...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2017)

Sleeping naked is the most comfortable IMHO.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 6, 2017)

Lolly said:


> I don't give a rat's patootie WHAT men like.... I wear what makes ME comfortable.. If they like those silly things.. let them wear them.


I agree Lolly.  I am going to be comfortable when I sleep.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 6, 2017)

Most men don't care what women wear.  They would rather we wear nothing and I prefer that too when with a man.  By myself I wear whatever feels comfortable at the time!


----------



## Lara (Sep 6, 2017)

Don't worry Sonny, this is a tough crowd  Some satin/silk vintage lingerie is beautiful. I'm not a fan of much lace. A touch is nice.
I think anything soft, satin/silk or cotton, loose, with spaghetti straps is both attractive to men and comfortable to wear.

The silver gray satin one below is a bit pricey and would most likely need to be dry cleaned:
LE FLEUR SATIN SHORTS For Love & Lemons $81.00 
LE FLEUR NIGHT TOP $90.00

I'll post some less expensive choices soon...


----------



## IKE (Sep 6, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Sleeping naked is the most comfortable IMHO.



That's easy for you to say.......mermaids always be's nekkid.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2017)

chic said:


> Yeah, and in those days men worked, provided and paid for all those silky nightie nights, gave the wifey cars, allowances, jewelry, clothes and whatever while she cooked, cleaned, raised the kids and went shopping for those things. Now women have to do all that for themselves so why not be comfortable wearing what feels best?
> 
> This is so sexist.


Qft.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2017)

IKE said:


> That's easy for you to say.......mermaids always be's nekkid.


We wear shells and stuff, the water is cold in the Pacific ocean.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Katybug (Sep 6, 2017)

Lolly said:


> Good grief... WHY???



Good grief, why, is right?  Sunny, if want to be straightening those pretty tops all night, disrupting sleep, you go for it.  I'm going to be comfortable.  Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 6, 2017)

terry123 said:


> I agree Lolly.  I am going to be comfortable when I sleep.



Are we talking about the same night gowns ?  They feel so silky they have to feel amazing to wear .  Just to prove how silly you women are I will go find one of my Xs nighties in the attic and try it on for fun


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2017)

Sonnydi55 said:


> Are we talking about the same night gowns ?  They feel so silky they have to feel amazing to wear .  Just to prove how silly you women are I will go find one of my Xs nighties in the attic and try it on for fun


Take a picture  and post it...


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 6, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Take a picture  and post it...



Well other than looking and feeling completely ridiculous the nightie feels amazing and flowing, so comfy. Other than having to stuff the bust with some socks the fit was pretty good !

 So will you ladies now pull out your old nighties and give your man a treat ?


----------



## IKE (Sep 6, 2017)

Looking desirable in the bedroom is just not for women.....here's me looking and feeling sexy.

Whatcha think Sonny do I look HAWT ?.......ya wanna cuddle ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 6, 2017)

View attachment 41768


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2017)

Arrrgh...My eyes, my eyes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 6, 2017)

OMG !   This Post is not working out at all !  The purpose was to get the weaker sex into the Frilly Nighties !


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 6, 2017)

The weaker sex?!? Oh boy....you are in for it....


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 6, 2017)

LOL !    Really !  Well i always wear the pants in my relationships !


----------



## Falcon (Sep 6, 2017)

I was just gonna eat lunch.

Put it back in the fridge.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 6, 2017)

Sonnydi55 said:


> Well other than looking and feeling completely ridiculous the nightie feels amazing and flowing, so comfy. Other than having to stuff the bust with some socks the fit was pretty good !
> 
> So will you ladies now pull out your old nighties and give your man a treat ?
> 
> View attachment 41766



I occasionally think of the reasons I'm glad I'm single-  I will add this to the list.  gah.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 6, 2017)

IKE said:


> Looking desirable in the bedroom is just not for women.....here's me looking and feeling sexy.
> 
> Whatcha think Sonny do I look HAWT ?.......ya wanna cuddle ?View attachment 41768



Planning to try out for an updated version of this?  lol


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 6, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> I occasionally think of the reasons I'm glad I'm single-  I will add this to the list.  gah.



Oh come on Janice Have a sense of humor !  The least you could do  and other women is put on a night gown also so I didn't do this for nothing


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 6, 2017)

Sonnydi55 said:


> Oh come on Janice Have a sense of humor !  The least you could do  and other women is put on a night gown also so I didn't do this for nothing



If I think of nightgowns, what comes to mind is my mother's- along with the long bathrobes and slippers.  ick.

I'd no more wear anything like that than I'd wear a polyester pantsuit.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 6, 2017)

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 6, 2017)

Well Janice if you ever hope to not being single forever if a guy brings home a vintage frilly nightie it better be modeled that evening !


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 6, 2017)

Sonnydi55 said:


> Well Janice if you ever hope to not being single forever if a guy brings home a vintage frilly nightie it better be modeled that evening !



Nope, perfectly content with my own space- and my own clothes.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2017)

Here is a beautiful woman in a nice nightie:


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2017)

Sonnydi55 said:


> Well I thought maybe i would remind you gals and inspire you to pull out some of those cute nighties and see what your husband does



Well, my husband is gone now, but the last few years he was around, he would have said "you'e blockin' the TV."


----------



## IKE (Sep 7, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Here is a beautiful woman in a nice nightie:



From what I hear a lot can be said for rubenesque women, they offer a man plenty of warmth in the winter and lots of shade in the summer.....but I suppose the same could be said for a sexy rubenesque man also.


----------



## garyt1957 (Sep 7, 2017)

Nttawwt !


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 7, 2017)

OMG !    Would you all please cut it out !

This is what Men want !    Cute, comfy and so feminine !!


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2017)

What men want can be found in Victoria's Secret catalogs. What women want can be found in what they chose to wear. No matter the choice the end result if anything at all is worn, it comes off when being in bed and sleep isn't happening.


----------



## SpicyTweed (Sep 7, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Here is a beautiful woman in a nice nightie:



Hey, Ruthanne, when did you sneak into my bedroom and take my photo?  No Fair!


----------



## Lolly (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Sep 7, 2017)

SpicyTweed said:


> Hey, Ruthanne, when did you sneak into my bedroom and take my photo?  No Fair!



Oh, that was YOU?  Whew! I thought it was me in the picture......  That's a relief.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 7, 2017)

IKE said:


> From what I hear a lot can be said for rubenesque women, they offer a man plenty of warmth in the winter and lots of shade in the summer.....but I suppose the same could be said for a sexy rubenesque man also. View attachment 41809


He's kind of cute!    He'd keep me warm on a cold Winter Night...


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 7, 2017)

SpicyTweed said:


> Hey, Ruthanne, when did you sneak into my bedroom and take my photo?  No Fair!


I look close to this woman in the body, too.  Big is beautiful, too!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm strictly a nightgown person. I never wear pajamas. I feel more comfortable in a nightgown and the prettier it is the happier I am. My Hubby loves all my nightgowns. (On me ,Not on him)LOL !


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 7, 2017)

Sonnydi55 said:


> OMG !    Would you all please cut it out !
> 
> This is what Men want !    Cute, comfy and so feminine !!
> 
> View attachment 41819


You can't speak for ALL men!  Plenty men like larger women and I  know that's a fact.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 8, 2017)

There are many men living with wives where the adventure of life has lead to their partners putting on a few pounds (and vice versa  ). Not an issue for me and I think I'd rather that than a "stick insect" type figure.

Moving the topic slightly away from its intended course for a moment I had a girlfriend who always liked to follow fashion and pay great attention to her appearance, but unfortunately she wasn't too satisfied with my own "sartorial elegance" or choice of fashion. She wanted me to wear "Van Heusen" shirts, as I think her ex. used to wear and for a whole host of reasons I never felt happy in them (twice the price for a start). The main problem though was the feeling you were being "changed" by your girlfriend into some image they had in their minds of how a man should look, (or even God forbid a poor copy of her ex.  ).

In every other way she was a lovely lady and I'd probably have tried to overlook these incompatabliities if she'd have wished to carry on with our friendship, but I think she was correct when she said "we want different things" (or words to that effect).

As far as the overall thrust of the thread goes, or OP's views, I think I'd agree we do like to see attractive women in flattering clothes or nightware without "stressing the point too much", as if women feel happy in other clothing I'm sure I'd overlook that aspect if they made you laugh enough  .


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2017)

Hmmmm. How about men modeling women's fantasies? Let me see, I love a man in leather, sporting a beard and a ponytail.


----------



## IKE (Sep 8, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmmm. How about men modeling women's fantasies? Let me see, I love a man in leather, sporting a beard and a ponytail.



Would you like them gift wrapped Shali ?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2017)

IKE said:


> Would you like them gift wrapped Shali ?View attachment 41857View attachment 41858


Ohhhhhh yeah!!


----------



## grahamg (Sep 8, 2017)

*I have just seen the very man*



Shalimar said:


> Shalimar wrote:
> 
> "Hmmmm. How about men modeling women's fantasies? Let me see, I love a man in leather, sporting a beard and a ponytail."




I have just seen the very man you're looking for, ponytail and all, but if I were you I'd hesitate before asking me to provide contact details because I'd say there did appear to be a distinct lack of personality about him (other than the attire, beard and ponytail   ).


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2017)

grahamg said:


> I have just seen the very man you're looking for, ponytail and all, but if I were you I'd hesitate before asking me to provide contact details because I'd say there did appear to be a distinct lack of personality about him (other than the attire, beard and ponytail   ).



Merci, you are too kind. However, I think my fiancé sifuphil would frown on me making the acquaintance of this man, regardless of his personality or lack thereof. layful:


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 8, 2017)

Sassycakes said:


> I'm strictly a nightgown person. I never wear pajamas. I feel more comfortable in a nightgown and the prettier it is the happier I am. My Hubby loves all my nightgowns. (On me ,Not on him)LOL !



Well I only put on the silly Nightie to prove how comfy and pretty they are !   Please post a pic of you in your pretty night gowns


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2017)

Sonnydi55 said:


> Well I only put on the silly Nightie to prove how comfy and pretty they are !   Please post a pic of you in your pretty night gowns



I thought so. Ladies, I believe we have a troll.


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 8, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> I thought so. Ladies, I believe we have a troll.



Hey thats not fair !  Ruthanne insisted I try one on to prove I knew what I was talking about and post the picture.  I felt and looked quite silly wearing it


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 8, 2017)

Ouch!  Some images can scar the eyes.  

As for me, I always found lace to be itchy and once fell out of bed because of too much satin.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 8, 2017)

I prefer flannel Onesies.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 8, 2017)

Sonnydi55 said:


> Hey thats not fair !  Ruthanne insisted I try one on to prove I knew what I was talking about and post the picture. View attachment 41867 I felt and looked quite silly wearing it




You mean you didn't feel 'adorable" in it?

Could this happen to be you?   https://www.crossdressers.com/forum...-for-yr-self&p=4115162&viewfull=1#post4115162


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2017)

Gemma said:


> You mean you didn't feel 'adorable" in it?
> 
> Could this happen to be you?   https://www.crossdressers.com/forum...-for-yr-self&p=4115162&viewfull=1#post4115162


My goodness.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> I prefer flannel Onesies.
> 
> View attachment 41876


My hero?


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 8, 2017)

The whole point of this thread is to try and get Senior women back in touch with the Femininity they once loved !


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2017)

Sonnydi55 said:


> The whole point of this thread is to try and get Senior women back in touch with the Femininity they once loved !


Really? Who are you to decide what Boomer/Senior women should do re their femininity? Totally inappropriate to show up here and attempt to bully us into living your fantasy whatever it may be. This is not a ****** site, and you are being offensive.


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 8, 2017)

Very Sorry !   I certainly didn't mean to bully anyone and just wanted to see what women thought about bring back nightgowns and lacy slips


----------



## IKE (Sep 8, 2017)

Sonny here's a picture of me flirting with a cop......PM me your number Sonny and I'll give you a call, I'll bet we'll get along just fine. :glittered::glittered:


----------



## Sonnydi55 (Sep 8, 2017)

Ike you have me all Wrong, I am into Women and Adore everything about them !


----------



## IKE (Sep 8, 2017)

Sonnydi55 said:


> Ike you have me all Wrong, I am into Women.



You know the old saying Sonny, "don't knock it till you've tried it"........just PM me your number Stud Muffin. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Gemma (Sep 8, 2017)

Sonnydi55 said:


> The whole point of this thread is to try and get Senior women back in touch with the Femininity they once loved !



Sonny, if you are into cross dressing and comfortable with it, have at it.  The give away is the bright pink bedspread, which shows your feminine side.

Seniors are more into comfort and a good nights sleep.  In the winter, I'd rather be comfortably warm than freezing my tushy off.


----------

